# Liquid Soap



## craftgirl08 (Nov 11, 2012)

Is there a "rule of thumb" when diluting liquid soap paste?


----------



## DragonQueenHHP (Nov 11, 2012)

Soaps made from 100 percent coconut oil will dilute at 40%. I have a hard time getting a recipe with any significant amount of olive oil to dilute at anything other than 20%. I started out trying most of my recipes at 30 %.


----------

